# välähdys / leimahdus



## Gavril

The thread on _vilkkua / välkkyä _brought up the question of which word best translates "flash": _leimahdus _or _välähdys_?

Let me know which word (if either) works best in these sentences._


Valonheitin sytytettiin äkillisesti ja samutettiin vain sekunnin kuluttua, aiheuttaen häikäisevän välähdyksen / leimahduksen.

Seisoessani tunturilla pimeässä ja sateisessa yössä, näin mahtavan salaman välähdyksen / leimahduksen.

Kameran välähdys / leimahdus aiheutti että, valokuvan valmistettua, kuvatuilla ihmisillä näytti olevan punaiset silmät.

Hänen nerouden kautensa oli lyhytaikainen välähdys / leimahdus uran alussa -- kaikki siitä lähtien julkaisut teokset ovat aivan surkeita._


Kiitos


----------



## juahan

Välähdys is more like "blinking" and leimahdus is more like "flare".

välähdyksen
välähdyksen
välähdys
välähdys

I would use välähdys for all of those. Examples for leimahdus in use might be for example "Nuotio leimahti liekkeihin." or "Tulenarkoja kemikaaleja yhdistettiin ja ne leimahtivat yhtäkkiä liekkeihin.". Leimahdus is almost always associated with fire.


----------



## hui

_Välähdys _is usually small and fast while _leimahdus_ is large and slow.


> _Valonheitin sytytettiin äkillisesti ja sammutettiin vain sekunnin kuluttua, mikä aiheutti häikäisevän välähdyksen.
> _I think active _(aiheuttaen) _should not be mixed with passive _(sytytettiin/sammutettiin)._
> _
> Seisoessani tunturilla pimeässä ja sateisessa yössä näin mahtavan salaman (välähdyksen) / leimahduksen.
> 
> Salamavalon välähdys aiheutti sen, että valokuvassa ihmisillä näytti olevan punaiset silmät.
> __
> Hänen nerouden kautensa oli lyhytaikainen välähdys uran alussa -- kaikki sen jälkeen julkaistut teokset ovat aivan surkeita.
> _


----------



## sakvaka

Also in celestial contexts:
_Taivaalle on leimahtanut uusi supernova._ _
Iridium-satelliitin aiheuttama valonvälähdys näkyi selvästi._


----------



## Marsario

> _Valonheitin sytytettiin äkillisesti ja sammutettiin vain sekunnin kuluttua, mikä aiheutti häikäisevän välähdyksen._



Olisiko lause ollut väärä, jos aiheuttaen sanaa ei olisi edeltänyt pilkku?


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Marsario said:


> Olisiko lause ollut väärä, jos aiheuttaen sanaa ei olisi edeltänyt pilkku?



Ei ehkä muoto-opillisesti aivan väärä, mutta sangen kömpelö!

terv.
S


----------

